# Final destination



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 9, 2014)

Discussions about our last requests led to my decision of what I want done with my final remains.  I like, no love to gamble, I acquired the ability to count cards in blackjack along with learning the skills required to win more than I lost at craps.  So I informed my wife that if I should pass before her I want her to have me cremated and spread my ashes at the following location.

View attachment 8413

It is located approx. 25 miles east of Wendover, NV on the salt flats along I-80.  It was one of my favorite gambling meccas when I lived in Utah.  Our discussion came up when I was helping my mother make arrangements for my father's funeral.  It turned out our mortician of choice also liked to gamble.  He excitedly informed me and the wife that he would volunteer to take my ashes there and spread them at *NO COST!*  A real gentleman.  True story.


----------

